# David LaChapelle MAC Heatherette Video 2001



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

if anyone didnt know my favourite Photographer/Artist did a video for MAC when Heatherette l/s came out this video was only showed in MAC Stores, it contains female nudity and its pretty offensive but its so bizarre its worth watching...

http://www.davidlachapelle.com/videos/mac.html


----------



## gigiproductions (May 26, 2005)

lmao that video made me want the lipstick 
which i just got LOL


----------



## user2 (May 26, 2005)

the noble art of wasting a lipstick...


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiproductions* 
_lmao that video made me want the lipstick 
which i just got LOL_

 
you're so lucky i had it but i used it all up! i want another one!!!!!


----------



## leppy (May 26, 2005)

I totally though this said Dave Chappelle. I can't even tell you the things going through my head as the thread loaded...


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 26, 2005)

lol that is C-R-A-Z-Y


----------



## Shawna (May 26, 2005)

I thought it said Dave Chapelle too!  I was kinda wondering.  Gotta love Mac for being creative and not afraid to push the envelope though.


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 26, 2005)

Damn :!:


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

Ahh yes.. the famous la chapelle video with the infamous Amanda Lepore.. ! i saw this on lj a couple months ago! gotta love 'em for being so bold


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 27, 2005)

That's crazy..can you imagine working at one of the stores that played that? Watching it all day would make me start acting loopy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sycho: 

Is Heatherette still available or was it LE?


mich.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (May 27, 2005)

That video is bizarre and that woman is frightening. Yikes.


----------



## Jillith (May 27, 2005)

Hee, isn't she that famous transexual?  What is her name?  [Edited to add:  Yes, I think it is Amanda Lepore!  She is in lots of Chapelle's photos.]  Gotta love La Chapelle.  In the beginning when she is just going around her mouth with the ls it reminded me of the Dianne Ladd scene from David Lynch's _Wild at Heart_.


----------



## laa_cat (May 28, 2005)

it's scary.... haha


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillith* 
_Hee, isn't she that famous transexual?  What is her name?  [Edited to add:  Yes, I think it is Amanda Lepore!  She is in lots of Chapelle's photos.]  Gotta love La Chapelle.  In the beginning when she is just going around her mouth with the ls it reminded me of the Dianne Ladd scene from David Lynch's Wild at Heart._

 
yeah it does remind me of Lynch's Wild @ Heart. Lynch is one of my fav directors, did you know he sufferes from ADD! i bought the david lynch boxset and there was interviews and him talking about his short films and when he spoke you could clearly tell he had ADD, and i looked it up and he did! my fav movie will always be Blue Velvet - that was the best acting EVER hehe

but i love weird movies, like Pink Flamingos from John Waters, Naked Lunch from David Cronenburg, and Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Tompson.

art films are a soft spot for me <3


----------



## Onederland (May 28, 2005)

thats some pretty twisted sheeeeet.


----------



## diesel (May 28, 2005)

Ya, that's kind of scary. Poor kid that had to give him/her the lipstick, that's life-scarring!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_That video is bizarre and that woman is frightening. Yikes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats cuz she's a tranny


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 29, 2005)

hahahah the first time i saw that i was totally frightened but now i love it

amanda lepore(that scary man/woman to some) is amazing.

i love the part where she takes the lipstick from the kid and rubs it on her nipples


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 29, 2005)

i was suprised she put on 50 layers of lipstick without it caking!!! it was funny though.

but just a wonder, If she is a tranny, where is her penis? Sorry if that question offends anybody.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## ms.marymac (May 29, 2005)

LMAO!  My favorite was when she was riding on the car while Bon Jovi was playing.

Lord, that's gonna give somebody a bad flashback if ya know what I mean.


----------



## souraznhunnie (May 29, 2005)

whoah, she was a man? or he/she....no wonder why her body seemed kind of bigger for a woman....i just thought she had a curvy body for a woman! anyways, she looked pretty scary looking towards the end of the video....did she really put all that lipstick all over her body?!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_i was suprised she put on 50 layers of lipstick without it caking!!! it was funny though.

but just a wonder, If she is a tranny, where is her penis? Sorry if that question offends anybody.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:_

 
shes called a post op.aka she got her dick turned inside out, make into a vagina and has to take hormone injections for the rest of her life. one of my best friends is going thru that right now she just had her name changed from Demetri to Demi and is having trouble with the MVA because on the license it says HIM not HER. its a hard and a very very expensive decision and before you get that final snip operation you have to live as a woman for a year ( ie dress like us, learn posture, and project yourself as a woman ) Demi told me its going to cost her 60,000 and she has to travel to canada to get the procedure done.....she had procedures already to make her face more feminine, like electralasis to get rid of her facial hair, and a all over face reconstruction to soften out her features, but she was very feminine to start with lol- i went with her when she got her lips done and got my lil lips fluffed hehe- but this is a wonderful thing she is doing i think - make the person on the outside match the one that is on the inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and if you are into movies rent Ed Wood's movie GLEN OR GLENDA? that will clear up things pretty quicky


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_hahahah the first time i saw that i was totally frightened but now i love it

amanda lepore(that scary man/woman to some) is amazing.

i love the part where she takes the lipstick from the kid and rubs it on her nipples_

 
my favourite part is when she was running with the Heatherette Suitcase and the car chasing her hehe


----------



## ishtarchick (May 29, 2005)

creepy... but I loved the color..


----------



## FashionVixen (May 29, 2005)

Uh, well, at least I got to exercise my 'WTF face.'


----------



## Belladonnastrap (May 29, 2005)

Wow.

Love the color though!


----------



## Star (May 30, 2005)

Holy crap.  That borders on child abuse.  WTF?  Up until that point I was thinking "takes all kinds...." and finding it simply distasteful and stupid, but why involve a child?  Some people need to find a meaningful purpose to their life!


----------



## solomon (May 30, 2005)

i loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove amanda lepore and heatherette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



heatherette are the best designers ever! so hot!


but besides that, where can you get heatherette lipstick??


----------



## gigiproductions (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *solomon* 
_i loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove amanda lepore and heatherette!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



heatherette are the best designers ever! so hot!


but besides that, where can you get heatherette lipstick??_

 
the MAC one now is d/c u can try looking on ebay


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 31, 2005)

Her boobs look scary.
Lose an eye scary.

Well, it would be "easy" for one of my guy friends to switch genders then...They made a mistake on his drivers liscence, it says hes a woman.
(Pretty Big Indian guy)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

Yikes!!


----------



## MacLover (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_Holy crap.  That borders on child abuse.  WTF?  Up until that point I was thinking "takes all kinds...." and finding it simply distasteful and stupid, but why involve a child?  Some people need to find a meaningful purpose to their life!_

 
I agree!  Borders on Child Pornography!  Very Scary!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

She's a freak!!


----------



## Scrangie (Jun 4, 2005)

Holy CRAP.. that's.... horrifying...

I'm gonna have nightmares now....


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 4, 2005)

it scares me every time i see it.


----------



## maryb74 (Jun 4, 2005)

The look on her face through the whole thing was killing me..lol...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

Why she do the 'Chihuahua eyes' thing?


----------



## Endit (Jul 19, 2005)

I am never grossed out by anything (except food) and that was hilarious! My WTF face came out but I almost died from laughter. I could care less if she was a transexual or whatever, I mean they weren't making porn!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 19, 2005)

LOL, That was weird.. but funny.
David L's website though is very interesting!
Some of his pictures are... odd, but they look cool nonetheless!

So do you guys think one whole tube of lipstick can actually cover everything? Hahaha.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 19, 2005)

bizarre, but interesting at the same time.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 19, 2005)

her lips look like they got stung by a bee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the girl reminds me of the slut from desperate housewifes...what's her name?


----------



## Endit (Jul 19, 2005)

Edie Britt (played by Nicollette Sheridan).


----------



## macchicaboom (Jul 20, 2005)

It kind of freaked me out.   :|


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jul 20, 2005)

YES i love this video

amanda lepore maybe be scary but she's still awesome,
if you haven't heard her music you should,she has two songs on her website

i love it when the little girl just hands her the lipstick and walks away


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
i was suprised she put on 50 layers of lipstick without it caking!!! it was funny though.

but just a wonder, If she is a tranny, where is her penis? Sorry if that question offends anybody.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:

 
shes called a post op.aka she got her dick turned inside out, make into a vagina and has to take hormone injections for the rest of her life. one of my best friends is going thru that right now she just had her name changed from Demetri to Demi and is having trouble with the MVA because on the license it says HIM not HER. its a hard and a very very expensive decision and before you get that final snip operation you have to live as a woman for a year ( ie dress like us, learn posture, and project yourself as a woman ) Demi told me its going to cost her 60,000 and she has to travel to canada to get the procedure done.....she had procedures already to make her face more feminine, like electralasis to get rid of her facial hair, and a all over face reconstruction to soften out her features, but she was very feminine to start with lol- i went with her when she got her lips done and got my lil lips fluffed hehe- but this is a wonderful thing she is doing i think - make the person on the outside match the one that is on the inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and if you are into movies rent Ed Wood's movie GLEN OR GLENDA? that will clear up things pretty quicky_

 
Oh wow.. Wish her luck for me. 

And that movie was creepy but fun.


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Does anyone know what shade of lipstick this is?*

In a Heatherette/MAC ad, Amanda Lepore used lipstick to paint her entire body and I really liked the color but I dont know what it is!! haha.

heres the link to the video..but just warning you that there is nudity, it is amanda lepore here. haha.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cpE7RMHRlv8

thanks!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

It's the Heatherette lipstick. I don't know when it came out but it had to be awhile ago. Your best bet would be ebay. I think Risa got hers off there.


----------



## nycky (Mar 7, 2006)

if i'm not mistaken it's the Heatherette Lipstick. I'm not sure when it was released but there's a pic of it here:  HTML Code:
 http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40601&highlight=Heatherette 
go to post 7. HTH


----------



## sigwing (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't watched it, but it's funny how some things presented as art are accepted and acceptable that way....but if it was a home movie found during a search by detectives of some suspected psycho serial killer's apartment, everyone would lean toward the feelings of being completely freaked out and it would then be VERY unacceptable.  Is the little boy with the lipstick that she/he takes it from and rubs her nipples with it still standing there watching?  

Just some thoughts I was having about weird pictures & video.  And the sometimes weird stuff that has children involved as actors/extras, or just the disturbing (at least to me) knowledge that there are people out there writing and filming either sexually explicit & very odd things, or very bloody horrific scenes of people being stalked/raped/killed, and if it's a movie everyone seems to throw their money at it and love supporting and seeing it all....but if it was something carried out "in real life," or, like I mentioned, found in a killer's treasure chest, it frightens and freaks people out.  But then again, the more bizarre "real life" murders and crime sprees are, the more intrigued people seem to be with them.  I just heard on the news today there are 2 more books coming out about our local BTK murderer, and I understood there's another movie eventually coming out.  Although there are no graphic gory and bizarre parts since it's only going to be television, probably disappointing a lot of people.

Blue Velvet!  Now there's an odd movie from my past! LOL  I also followed Twin Peaks when it was on tv, even though it's like he lost interest &/or direction with it towards the end, it was kind of scattered & lost some edge or something.


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 7, 2006)

Blue Velvet!  

"Heinekin? ^$#* that &%$#! PABST BLUE RIBBON!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dennis Hopper owned that movie.


----------



## Virgo (Mar 7, 2006)

That was soooo crazy.


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 7, 2006)

that was very wierd, but it made me want to buy that lipstick although it's discontinued. it looked like a nice shade of pink, but what a waste to put it all over your body.


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2006)

She's got great legs!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Mar 7, 2006)

I found it to be very disgusting - I couldn't imagine walking into a MAC store and seeing that, iwww. But, the l/s is really pretty.


----------



## ninabruja (Mar 7, 2006)

i love amanda lepore.


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 7, 2006)

I sooo wish I had been around for the Heatherette lipstick, I want it soo bad. And I love the video. She has this crazed look in her eyes, it's great Amanda Lepore really is a living doll.


----------



## stuntpilot (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow.. that's awesome! I want that lipstick now. :{


----------

